# What's your relationship status?



## aidensxmomma

I'm just curious as to what everyone's relationship status is.

As for me, my relationship status is a bit complicated. I am no longer with FOB but we are technically still married. We split up after being together for five years and married for 7 months. Now, I have a new OH who I've been with a little over a month. So I'm taken. :thumbup:

So how about everyone else? Anyone have a relationship status as complicated as mine?:haha:


----------



## Cassandra1995

I'm taken.


----------



## samisshort

It's complicated..


----------



## 060509.x

I'm taken :)


----------



## beanzz

I'm taken atm but me and OH are probs gonna end up splitting up soon.


----------



## ClairAye

Taken :kiss:


----------



## fl00b

single! :)


----------



## Jennaxo

_single! _


----------



## ZombieQueen

legally married, but separated and don't intend on dating for a long time :thumbup: done with men for a while..


----------



## Emma11511

Engaged.


----------



## BabyWright

Engaged :happydance:


----------



## bumblebeexo

I'm engaged! We were meant to get married on the 10th of August, but I fell pregnant and my due date was the 31st of July so we had to cancel. We are hoping to start planning again soon though! :D


----------



## rebeccalouise

recently single & feeling very messed up :cry: x


----------



## Emma11511

rebeccalouise said:


> recently single & feeling very messed up :cry: x

:hugs:


----------



## rebeccalouise

Emma11511 said:


> rebeccalouise said:
> 
> 
> recently single & feeling very messed up :cry: x
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

thank you <3


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Engaged :kiss:


----------



## Harli

Taken!


----------



## Amber4

Engaged :flower:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Does soon to be taken count? Haha. He's agreed to give it time until I feel ready to really call him that :blush:


----------



## Rhio92

single :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

rebeccalouise said:


> recently single & feeling very messed up :cry: x

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bbyno1

Engaged to FOBS


----------



## x__amour

Married. :wedding:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Married .. Almost 2 years now! :)

(Wow, has it really been that long? Feel like I just found I was pregnant yesterday.)


----------



## NewMommy17

Its Complicated


----------



## RaRa392

taken


----------



## ClairAye

rebeccalouise said:


> recently single & feeling very messed up :cry: x

Aww babe, facebook me if you ever need to talk! :hugs: xx


----------



## LauraBee

I've been single since a week after Bee was conceived, but in the several few months, FOB has been trying really hard to get me back but I just don't want a relationship. Atm, we've agreed to not see anyone else and my friends are moaning about me because we're "basically together anyway" (we kiss and stuff) but I'd like to keep it unofficial for a bit longer (although, I've kind of suggested that I'll allow us to be together properly just before uni in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mellie1988

Engaged to be married in May 2014 :)


----------



## Abby_

Singleeeeeeee.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Married


----------



## Mummy2Be__x

Taken :flower:


----------



## ashleypauline

singleeee =]


----------



## Hannah :)

Taken <3

x


----------



## Ashleii15

Right now I am engaged  It is complicated as times but we always work through it


----------



## Rhio92

Jealous of all you in relationships :(


----------



## KatVM

Taken :)


----------



## AirForceWife7

Rhio92 said:


> Jealous of all you in relationships :(

When the time is right, it'll happen on its own for you :hugs:

Keep your chin up!


----------



## MacyClara

Married for 3 years this month.


----------



## JessdueJan

Engaged :)


----------



## LauraBee

Rhio92 said:


> Jealous of all you in relationships :(

I've never really wanted one :shrug:

ETA: Just thought of this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNAQxgBi_CM


----------



## MumToBe2012

Single


----------



## Beccaxo

*Engaged *​


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Taken :flower: xx


----------



## tasha41

In a relationship with my OH/FOB for over 5 years (see ticker I guess if you want specifics lol). We're not engaged, it used to really bother me, but I feel now that I am too young to get married still, lol. My parents were married by the time they were our ages... I have friends and I know people who are married on here that are younger than us... I just don't feel like I want to be a wife yet. I dunno. I love my boyfriend a lot though?


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Taken bacon now :)


----------



## amygwen

Engaged :D


----------



## TessyBell

Engaged!!!!!


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

its sooo complicated . lol 

me and OH arent together but dont wanna be with anybody else ... we just cant seem to see eye to eye though :haha:


----------



## Mickey1994

Single.

FOB wants to give our relationship another go. I'm still thinking about it. We're best friends and I love him to death, but being in a relationship with him is the most stressful thing ever. :haha:


----------



## YoungMummy08

Taken :)


----------



## Hotbump

Married for 4 years :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Taken :) 5 years next month


----------



## MrsEngland

Married for 3 years.


----------



## rebeccalouise

nicoleJOLIE said:


> its sooo complicated . lol
> 
> me and OH arent together but dont wanna be with anybody else ... we just cant seem to see eye to eye though :haha:

I know exactly what you mean! :haha: x


----------



## Lauraxamy

It's complicated/single..


----------



## Mellie1988

:hugs: Laura....hope your okay hun xxx


----------



## pinkribbon

In a relationship, 5 years next may.


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Engaged for a year, getting married December/January coming. Been in a relationship 3.5 years


----------



## holly2234

Married :)


----------



## Elizax

Single and happy :flower:


----------



## fl00b

bit complicated now...
me + FOB are 'back together' but as i still can't trust him fully, we're giving it a trial run + not making it public.
but shhhh. :winkwink:


----------



## Amy1992x

Taken :) 5 years in Feb!


----------



## imaginary8x

taken :)


----------



## X__Kimberly

single now.


----------



## KatieMichhele

Rhio92 said:


> Jealous of all you in relationships :(

hugs :) chin up it will happen for you


----------



## KatieMichhele

Engaged and planning the wedding :)


----------

